# help me decide on a good look for temperance!



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

GERMAN!!!!! ok so i just love the cut on ANY dog. it would bring her body length down- and the legs would grow out more and be shaped more. yu've already got the short ears. 








Summer time the miami is always nice.. summer cut as well


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are a few i've done my dogs in. Where are you in North Carolina? I'm about 30 minutes from Charlotte, NC. 

I think for your dog..I would personally take some hair of the body...not much..perhaps leave 3/4 inch or so..and scissor the legs or use a long guard comb over them...it would pretty much be a lamb cut with blended legs.

You could leave the ears long or have them shaved down a bit if you want...it would look good either way, i think.

Maybe fluffyspoos will see this and post her dog Vegas..that's the clip i'm thinking of. Her dog looks great in it, and i think yours would too.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well, whichever i want to not shave her ears. i love petting them ... 
i like the cuts you have on your partis & the last image too. 
these are all good ideas. 
and the miami. can you do the german and NOT shave her ears?
i'm drawn to her cute topnot and ears. 
oh i am in asheville, nc up in the mountains.

i debated briefly doing a bit of cording and keeping rest short, but my son has/had dreadlocs and i had to help start them and it was a lot of work and then i'd have to sit her under the blow dryer forever in order to keep them from mildewing after bathing.. lol.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm with Aidan - right now, I am really liking the lamb w/blended legs. I am going to really take Vinnie down short this week to make him more comfortable for summer. If I want hair, my fav is the german trim - I just LOVE it!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I really like the miami trim, but with a twist. My female wears bell bottoms instead of bracelets.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

right now i'm leaning towards the miami or the lamb. i'm wondering if the miami would be a good idea esp since she'll be starting on her coat change or if the lamb would be okay.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I had our groomer put Poppy in a Miami once she started her coat change about 3 months ago. I love it and think it is great for summer.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

A german trim with long ears (and a pompom tail) is the 'modern' trim, which is really just a stylised version of the lamb...

Miami is GREAT for coat change, cos there is minimal coat to need to be kept brushed (head, ears, tail and poms!) but if you're not sure then perhaps go for the lamb trim for now, and you can always keep going and go down to the miami if the legs are knotting up a lot! It'd be easier going from lamb to miami than going back the other way anyway, so perhaps go with a nice lamb trim for now...


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am looking for something that is going to be feminine, but functional to help get her through the coat change (and our humid summer). Right now i'm really leaning toward the miami, and brush brush brush the top of her head and ears/tail/feet then letting it grow out and when winter comes then I can look at other cuts.

i'll be posting a lot for you all to give me ideas for her next grooms ... the fun of having a spoo! you can't do this with a labrador!!!

i'm so excited to have her. she's such a riot! she ran up to me this morning ... she's filthy as she's been rolling and wrestling and we had rain yesterday. she even had mud on her tongue!!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> I really like the miami trim, but with a twist. My female wears bell bottoms instead of bracelets.


What is the length on her body in this pic? She looks awesome! The miami trim is really growing on me.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Miami. 

She has a pretty soft puppy coat and I don't think it will hold the German trim well right now. Plus.... I'm sorry, but I think a German trim is very masculine. 

The Miami will get rid of all that soft coat, but the bracelets will balance the overall look and give her some feminine style.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i agree re: the german clip being a bit masculine. i don't love the shaved ears either for her either. 

on another thread someone posted pics of a spoo on flickr "bambi" and i loved loved loved her ears and long topknot. i'd like to do that w/ temperance.

oh hurrah. i am getting excited!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

yes the german is quite masculin- if the ears are shaved really short it's more feminine if the ears are short but like 1/2"


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Birdie said:


> What is the length on her body in this pic? She looks awesome! The miami trim is really growing on me.


Thanks for the compliment. This is Brandy's pic from last summer when I was visiting my mom in L.A. I believe that Mimi (her groomer) used a #4 blade on her body, but it might have been a #5. I don't go extremely short on the body, but I know some people will even use a #7. I like the bells longer so a bit more on the body looks more proportionate.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i was snuggling in the bed with poof last night mourning the loss of her soft puppy fluff as i snuggled in it (and started pinching apart a few snarls here and there *sigh*)
i am going to ask the groomer to not go too short on her body.


----------

